# Einsteiger Lady Fully



## marianh (9. März 2012)

Hi,

meine Freundin ist auf den Mtb Geschmack gekommen, hat aber kein geeignetes Rad. In den letzten Tagen habe ich mich aus diesem Grund mit den Angeboten im Ladybereich auseinander gesetzt. Klar ist, dass es ein Fully sein soll. 120er Federweg ist dabei ideal. Zwar wird sie hiervon am Anfang noch nicht soviel von haben, aber das Rad soll ja auch in den nächsten Jahren, bei steigenden Ansprüchen, noch zur Verwendung kommen.
Da sie eine Einsteigerin ist, soll das Rad auch finanzierbar sein. Leider sind wir für die 2011er Modelle etwas spät dran. 
Ein Rad, was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das Radon Stage Diva für 1.299,-

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a58287/stage-diva.html

In dieser Preisklasse soll sich das Rad maximal bewegen. Es ist klar, dass die Alternativen da eher gering sind.
Auf der Seite girlsridetoo.de habe ich ein paar weitere Bikes in dieser Preisklasse gefunden.

http://www.girlsridetoo.de/alle-lady-bikes/


Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem Radon, oder Erfahrung mit anderen Bikes in dieser Preisklasse gesammelt?
Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge? Was haltet ihr von der Möglichkeit ein kleines Herrenrad zu nehmen (Ihre Körpergröße ist 1,65)?

Ich wäre dankbar für Vorschläge aller Art.


----------



## Dr_Stone (9. März 2012)

Für welchen Einsatzzweck sollte das Rad denn sein?
Und je nachdem wie der Untergrund ist, könnte die Felge (mal wieder ) zu schmal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marianh (9. März 2012)

Zunächst wird es sicher auf Waldwege und einfache Trails beschränken. Ansonsten alle möglichen Trails und Wege im deutschen Mittelgebirge. Also auch zum Konditionsaufbau. Ausflüge in einen Bikepark wären wohl eher die Ausnahme - falls überhaupt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. März 2012)

Ein extra Ladybike ist sicher nicht nötig, bei Herrenmodellen habt ihr eine viel größere Auswahl und die Ausstattung ist aufgrund der größeren Stückzahlen auch besser. Je billiger das Rad ist, desto schwerer ist es, desto weniger Spaß wird sie haben. Evtl. ein gutes gebrauchtes kaufen? Radon ist halt ein Versender, Probefahrt fällt daher wohl flach. Ohne Probefahrt würde ich kein Bike kaufen. Ich war mir schon paarmal super sicher, dass ich ein bestimmtes Rad will und hab´s dann nach einer ausführlichen! Probefahrt wieder verworfen. Alleine von den Geometriedaten kann man nicht auf die Fahreigenschaften schließen oder ob man sich wirklich 100% drauf wohl fühlt.


----------



## mtbbee (9. März 2012)

bei 165 benötigt sie wirklich kein Ladybike es sei denn sie besteht auf Ladyfarben 
Ich bin nur 1cm größer und komme mit 15.5" von Trek und Cannondale S ausgezeichnet klar.

Wie Pfadfinderin schon geschrieben hat: je billiger desto schwerer. Ich würde an Eurer Stelle noch ein bißchen sparen oder ein gebrauchtes Rad kaufen. So was gibts auch über Händler: z.B. Bike Market in Berlin Tegel da gibts dann wenigstens auch noch ein wenig Garantie (letztens habe ich dort z.B. ein Trek EX9 in 15.5" als Gebrauchtrad gesehen)

Ich selbst bin immer dafür, dass beide Partner das gleiche Rad fahren, sonst wird nämlich langfristig keiner von beiden Freude dran haben: Deine Freundin nicht, da sie immer hinterher fährt und Du nicht, weil Du immer warten mußt. Wir haben unsere Räder sogar so ausgelegt, dass wir fast die gleichen Laufräder und Reifen fahren.

und zu guter Letzt: wurde ja auch schon erwähnt: Probefahren ist das Wichtigste!

Eine Überlegung wäre noch: muß es denn wirklich bei dem was Ihr fahrt ein Fully sein? Ein gut ausgestattetes Hardtail hat auch seinen Charme


----------



## karl_arsch (10. März 2012)

hallo marianh,

ich bin zwar männlich, aber bin seit 10 tagen besitzer des Radon Stage Diva 2011 (bei H&S für 900 gekauft)

Bis jetzt ist meine Erfahrung positiv.
Fährt sich Klasse, ich finds persönlich super leicht und leicht zusammenzubauen war es auch. Ich werde es die Tage mal wiegen.

Die Bremsen (Formula RX) klingeln ein wenig in den Kurven, mich stört sowas aber nicht.
Der Dämpfer oder die Lagerschalen haben nach 3 Tagen angefangen zu piepsen (wie eine kleine Maus piepst), ist jetzt aber wieder weg.

Bin selbst kein Profi-Mountainbiker und weiß jetzt ja nicht was für Ansprüche du oder deine Freundin hast, aber ich find für den Preis und die Ausstattung kann man das Rad nur empfehlen und heute werde ich auch mal eine größere Tour machen.

Dass Freund und Freundin das gleiche Rad haben müssen oder sogar gleiche Reifen.....
Najaaaaa, jeder hat so seine Spleen aber find ich vollkommen unnötig.

Denke aber auch, dass du jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Frauenrad nehmen musst.
Ich hab mir meine Rahmengeometrie mal ausrechnen lassen auf einer Internetseite und das Stage Diva in 19 Zoll kam dem sehr nahe und es war auch noch heruntergesetzt.
Ich kann bis jetzt, wie gesagt 10 Tage erst, aber das Radon Diva empfehlen und würde zumindest bis jetzt auch immer wieder ein Radon im Internet kaufen. Man spart einfach ungemein viel Geld dabei
Als wenn


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. März 2012)

karl_arsch schrieb:


> Dass Freund und Freundin das gleiche Rad haben müssen oder sogar gleiche Reifen.....
> Najaaaaa, jeder hat so seine Spleen aber find ich vollkommen unnötig.



Ich denke mal, das bezog sich auf Fully / Hardtail bzw. Federweg und Charakteristik des Bikes, also Enduro oder XC. Die gleichen Laufräder sind praktisch von wegen Ersatzteillogistik  Sagen wir mal so, der Schwächere Biker sollte keineswegs das schlechtere bzw. schwere Rad haben, je nach Einsatzzweck.

Bei einem Versenderbike kann man schon ein Schnäppchen machen, aber wenn man Pech hat, muss man sich eben auch um den Service selber kümmern. Ist nicht jedermann´s Sache.


----------



## Dr_Stone (10. März 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das bezog sich auf Fully / Hardtail bzw. Federweg und Charakteristik des Bikes, also Enduro oder XC. Die gleichen LaufrÃ¤der sind praktisch von wegen Ersatzteillogistik  *Sagen wir mal so, der SchwÃ¤chere Biker sollte keineswegs das schlechtere bzw. schwere Rad haben, je nach Einsatzzweck.*
> 
> Bei einem Versenderbike kann man schon ein SchnÃ¤ppchen machen, aber wenn man Pech hat, muss man sich eben auch um den Service selber kÃ¼mmern. Ist nicht jedermannÂ´s Sache.



 endlich! 



mtbbee schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin immer dafÃ¼r, dass beide Partner das gleiche Rad fahren, sonst wird nÃ¤mlich langfristig keiner von beiden Freude dran haben: Deine Freundin nicht, da sie immer hinterher fÃ¤hrt und Du nicht, weil Du immer warten muÃt. Wir haben unsere RÃ¤der sogar so ausgelegt, dass wir fast die gleichen LaufrÃ¤der und Reifen fahren.



Und wenn beide FahrrÃ¤der fast gleich sind, aber einer untrainierter â¦ nun ja â¦ dann muss man auch warten â¦
Und wenn einer insgesamt mehr Kraft besitzt â¦
â¦


----------



## mtbbee (10. März 2012)

karl_arsch schrieb:


> Dass Freund und Freundin das gleiche Rad haben müssen oder sogar gleiche Reifen.....
> Najaaaaa, jeder hat so seine Spleen aber find ich vollkommen unnötig.



siehe Antwort Pfadfinderin und den Sinn und Zweck würdest Du noch sehen, wenn Du länger und intensiver Rad fährst besonders mal mit einem Dir nahestehenden weiblichen Wesen  - Erfahrung macht klug 
Meine war u.a. mal, als mein LRS noch in Arbeit war: Mann mit seinem Racefully Tegernsee Marathon und ich mit meinem All Mountain EX9 - NIE wieder - ok. Ehrgeiz habe ich natürlich, besonders am Berg 

Apropos Spleen - wir haben sogar die gleichen leichten Schnellspanner von Tune und Pop - ok, da ist wirklich ein wenig Spleen dabei 




Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, das bezog sich auf Fully / Hardtail bzw. Federweg und Charakteristik des Bikes, also Enduro oder XC. Die gleichen Laufräder sind praktisch von wegen Ersatzteillogistik  Sagen wir mal so, der Schwächere Biker sollte keineswegs das schlechtere bzw. schwere Rad haben, je nach Einsatzzweck.


----------



## mtbbee (10. März 2012)

@mariahn,

schaue mal in der Materialbörse :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9260985&postcount=17

ich bin wie gesagt das EX9 gefahren und es hat perfekt gepasst.


----------



## karl_arsch (10. März 2012)

Ja habe ich jetzt schon bisschen mehr verstanden, aber der Threadsteller schreibt ja:
"Da sie eine Einsteigerin ist"
Daher denke ich, dass man jetzt nicht 1 zu 1 das gleiche Rad oder sogar Reifen haben muss.
Da wird der Kraft-Ausdauer-Unterschied wohl 90% des Rückstandes/Wartens ausmachen.

Sei es drum, ich bin heute wieder mit dem Stage Diva gefahren und das "piepsen" am Dämpfer ist wieder weg.
Also weiterhin sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marianh (11. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Rückmeldungen. Ich habe die Tage mal nach Herrenräder geguckt und habe sehr gute Alternativen gefunden. Wir werden die Tage aber erstmal ein paar Probefahrten machen, um auszuloten was besser passt. (Fully oder vielleicht doch Hardtail)
Am Ende ist es dann auch einfach Geschmacksache. Wie gesagt, man muss sich einfach wohlfühlen. Und da spielt die Optik natürlich auch mit eine Rolle.

Zum Thema Stage Diva: Danke für die Infos. Für 900,- wäre das Rad auch sicher schon gekauft, nur leider ist das 2011er Modell ausverkauft.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. März 2012)

@ mtbbee:
Die Geschmäcker sind echt verschieden, ich z.B. würde NIE dasselbe Rad wie mein Mann fahren, ich finde das peinlich. Aber hatten auch schon dieselben Laufräder, Reifen, Pedale etc. Mit der Zeit ersetzt halt doch jeder mit was anderem die Verschleißteile.


----------



## 4mate (11. März 2012)

marianh schrieb:


> Wir werden die Tage aber erstmal ein paar Probefahrten machen, um auszuloten was besser passt. (Fully oder vielleicht doch Hardtail)


Fully. Fahr' 80 Km mit einem Hardtail und du bist zerstört.
Fahr' 80 Km mit einem Fully und du steigst entspannt ab.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. März 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ... ich z.B. würde NIE dasselbe Rad wie mein Mann fahren, ich finde das peinlich. ...



dachte ich auch mal, dann hat es sich aber zufällig so ergeben, und mittlerweile ist es mir ziemlich wurscht, weil es eben ein geiles Radl ist  und zum Glück sehen sie farblich und wegen der Rahmengröße auch gar nicht aus wie "gleich" 

---

Ich empfehle auch ein Fully, gerade für den Einstieg... ist einfach bequemer und macht mehr Laune (meine bescheidene Meinung  )


----------



## mtbbee (12. März 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ mtbbee:
> Die Geschmäcker sind echt verschieden, ich z.B. würde NIE dasselbe Rad wie mein Mann fahren, ich finde das peinlich. Aber hatten auch schon dieselben Laufräder, Reifen, Pedale etc. Mit der Zeit ersetzt halt doch jeder mit was anderem die Verschleißteile.



naja, gleich und gleich, da gibts eben Unterschiede 
der Rahmen vom Fully ist der selbe, da es das Trek SSL nur in einer Farbe gab ... aber wie Du ja zuvor auch schon geschrieben hast, gehts eher um der eine fährt AM der andere Hardtail, Charakteristik des Bikes, Federweg ... Mein Mann kann aus Gewichtsgründen natürlich nicht den gleichen LRS fahren aber vieles ist eben ähnlich, wie TL ready 
Beim Hardtail fahren wir beide ein Flash welche sich aufgrund der Farbauswahlmöglichkeiten unterscheidet: http://r2-bike.com/bikegalerie.php?suche=hardteil26&id=639
wenn er z.B. mit einem AM einen Marathon fahren würde, sieht er nur mein Hinterrad - finde ich persönlich nicht schön oder eben umgekehrt



Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> dachte ich auch mal, dann hat es sich aber zufällig so ergeben, und mittlerweile ist es mir ziemlich wurscht, weil es eben ein geiles Radl ist  und zum Glück sehen sie farblich und wegen der Rahmengröße auch gar nicht aus wie "gleich"



 so schauts aus ...

@marianh,
viel Erfolg bei der Auswahl und den Probefahrten ... eine schöne Zeit ist das, wenns erstmal da ist, ist die Zeit der Vorfreude vorbei, dann gehts nur noch ans Optimieren.
Oft ists leider schwer, die kleinen Rahmen/Räder zur finden, welche zur Probefahrt vorrätig sind.


----------



## dieFluse (15. März 2012)

Das Gleiche würde ich auch nicht fahren wollen, weil es bei uns umgedreht ist und das ein Billigding ist 
Ich habe ein Hardtail und ein Fully. Und ich muss zugeben... ich bin mit dem Hardtail total gerne unterwegs. Scheinbar ist das aber verpönt 
Mein anderes war ein sehr guter Schnapper im Gebrauchtbikemarkt. Aufgrund dieser Erfahrung kann ich das da empfehlen. Lieber ein sehr gutes Gebrauchtes zum entsprechenden Preis als ein neues Billiges für den gleichen Preis.
Ich würde ihr zu ganz vielen Probefahrten auf unterschiedlichen Bikes raten. Dann merkt sie selbst was ihr gefällt und was nicht. Ich zb mag es nicht, wenn der Lenker zu tief ist und so ein Kleinkram.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. März 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Das Gleiche würde ich auch nicht fahren wollen, weil es bei uns umgedreht ist und das ein Billigding ist
> Ich habe ein Hardtail und ein Fully. Und ich muss zugeben... ich bin mit dem Hardtail total gerne unterwegs. Scheinbar ist das aber verpönt



Ich bin eigentlich auch ein Verfechter von Hardtails, gerade für Anfänger. Man merkt viel besser, was das Bike unter einem macht, als bei einem Fully und es verleitet längst nicht so, über seine Verhältnisse zu fahren wie ein Bike, das fast alle Fahrfehler ausbügelt. Wenn´s dann mal nicht passt, ist der Abgang fulminant. Und jemand, der eh total verbremst bergab fährt, ist ein Fully sowieso rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## dieFluse (15. März 2012)

Ja genau. Du triffst es auf den Punkt. Und trotzdem schämt sich jeder mit einem Hardtail einen einfachen Trail zu fahren.


----------



## blutbuche (15. März 2012)

...hä ???


----------



## -KamiKatze- (16. März 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich auch ein Verfechter von Hardtails, gerade für Anfänger. Man merkt viel besser, was das Bike unter einem macht, als bei einem Fully und es verleitet längst nicht so, über seine Verhältnisse zu fahren wie ein Bike, das fast alle Fahrfehler ausbügelt. Wenn´s dann mal nicht passt, ist der Abgang fulminant. Und jemand, der eh total verbremst bergab fährt, ist ein Fully sowieso rausgeschmissenes Geld.


 
Ich sehe das auch so. Meiner Meinung nach hat es mir schon ne Menge gebracht, dass ich mit einem Hardtail angefangen habe. Bisher bin ich damit auch noch jede Abfahrt irgendwie runtergekommen. 
Trotzdem würde ich auch hier, genauso wie beim Fully, mittlerweile dazu tendieren lieber von Anfang an etwas mehr auszugeben. 
Die Ansprüche sind bei mir dann mit der Zeit doch recht schnell gestiegen.


----------



## filba (3. Juli 2012)

marianh schrieb:


> Zunächst wird es sicher auf Waldwege und einfache Trails beschränken. Ansonsten alle möglichen Trails und Wege im deutschen Mittelgebirge. Also auch zum Konditionsaufbau. Ausflüge in einen Bikepark wären wohl eher die Ausnahme - falls überhaupt.



Hallo,
mich würd mal interessieren, was es zu guter Letzt geworden ist, da ich am gleichen Thema dran bin..

VG, Susanne


----------



## aibeekey (5. Juli 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ein extra Ladybike ist sicher nicht nötig, bei Herrenmodellen habt ihr eine viel größere Auswahl und die Ausstattung ist aufgrund der größeren Stückzahlen auch besser.



was die größe angeht geb ich dir definitiv recht. aber bei den herrenmodellen haben die günstigen versionen gerne mal stahlfedergabeln/-elemente, während bei den damenmodellen ne luftforke/-dämpfer arbeitet und dafür zum ausgleich an einem anderen teil wie der schaltung gespart wird.

nachdem ich selbst eher leicht bin (~63 kg) weiß ich, wie schwer bis unmöglich es sein kann, passende federn zu bekommen.

grad wenns über all mountain hinaus in die richtung enduro/fr geht, kommt man als leichtgewicht um nen luftdämpfer nicht herum. so hab ich zB beim torque selbst mit der weichsten verfügbaren feder keinen angemessenen sag gehabt. jetzt mit evolver isx6 ist alles bestens. 

klar, hier gehts um ein 120mm fully - die haben zum großteil eh luftfederungen. wollts nur mal prinzipiell angemerkt haben, da ich mich zur zeit auch nach einem fully für meine freundin umsehe


----------



## duc-mo (11. Juli 2012)

marx. schrieb:


> nachdem ich selbst eher leicht bin (~63 kg) weiß ich, wie schwer bis unmöglich es sein kann, passende federn zu bekommen.


 
Ganz wichtiges Argument, das gern mal untergeht oder nicht die nötige Priorität bekommt!!! 

Über Lady vs. Herrenbikes ist ja schon hinreichend diskutiert worden - ganz allgemein, aber auch im vorhergehenden Thread. Dazu hat wohl jeder so seine ganz eigene Meinung... Als Mann könnte es mir ja eigentlich auch relativ egal sein, ABER meine Freundin ist nunmal ne Frau und mit ihrem Herrenbike hats nicht so richtig gut funktioniert... Da musste ich relativ viel dran umbauen und perfekt paßt es ihr immer noch nicht. 

Das Radon im Eingangspost find ich richtig vielversprechend und wenns im Budget liegt... Perfekt!


----------



## hartmeanle (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

wichtig bei der Auswahl sind die Körpermaße der Fahrerin.
Armlänge , Oberkörberlänge , Beinlänge um die wichtigten zu nennen.

Canyon hat auf seine Homepage einen Calculator der hilft ganz gut. Und dann baut
Canyon auch noch Ladybikes.... Die Abstimmung der Gabel Dämpfer mal inbegriffen.

Wenn denn Canyon nicht zusagt kann ich den Rahmen eines Cube AMS in der der Größe S empfehlen,  den gibt es hinten nit 125mm oder 100mm Federweg. 
Wenn der Vorbau höhenverstellbar ist ( Syntace ) dann findet sich eine gute Sitzposition.

Bei 1,65cm Körpergröße muß das Thema Ladybike nicht wirklich brisant sein, aber eine Probefahren ist wichtig. Ist ein Fully wirklich das richtige für einen Einsteigerin ?

Viel Erfog beim Bikekauf

LG Ralf


----------



## ronny6666 (24. September 2012)

marianh schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine Freundin ist auf den Mtb Geschmack gekommen, hat aber kein geeignetes Rad. In den letzten Tagen habe ich mich aus diesem Grund mit den Angeboten im Ladybereich auseinander gesetzt. Klar ist, dass es ein Fully sein soll. 120er Federweg ist dabei ideal. Zwar wird sie hiervon am Anfang noch nicht soviel von haben, aber das Rad soll ja auch in den nÃ¤chsten Jahren, bei steigenden AnsprÃ¼chen, noch zur Verwendung kommen.
> Da sie eine Einsteigerin ist, soll das Rad auch finanzierbar sein. Leider sind wir fÃ¼r die 2011er Modelle etwas spÃ¤t dran.
> ...


HÃ¤tte ein fuji belle 1.0 weiss und hat die rahmen hÃ¶he M es ist ein fully und stamt aus neuseeland und ist in deutschland nicht erhÃ¤ltlich, bei interesse 017692435116 ronny aus weiden, preis wÃ¤re 650â¬, und das iste es echt wert..


----------



## °°KloiZ°° (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

der Thread ist schon etwas älter aber vielleicht schaut ja doch noch mal einer rein 
Ich bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach einem geiegnetem Einsteiger-Fully für meine Freundin.

Das Buget pendelt so zwischen 1000 und 1300
Meine Freundin ist "relativ" groß 1,75m, daher würde auch ein Herrenbike in Frage kommen, aber ich begrenze die Suche erstmal auf ein Lady-Fully  da diese von den Decals etwas hübscher und weiblicher sind 

Auf der Seite girlsridetoo.de habe ich auch schon lange gestöbert....
Sind zwar ein paar für den Preis dabei, aber die Ausstattung ist dann etwas naja... 

Haben momentan ein super Angebot vom Freundlichen um's Eck und zwar:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/workshop/2012/teile/show/24123

Das ganze ist von 1800 reduziert auf 1399, ist damit etwas überm Buget aber damit wird sie sicher länger eine Freude haben, da es komplett Deore XT hat, Magura Forke, Fox Dämpfer .... etc.

Da ich mitlerweile bei ein paar Bikes schon die Erfahrung gesammelt habe, wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal, würde ich ihr lieber empfehlen ein bisschen mehr auf die Seite zu legen und zum Haibike zu greifen... oder habt ihr schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Marke oder gar dem Modell?

Für weitere Kaufempfehlungen bin ich natürlich auch sehr dankbar 

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Januar 2013)

@ °°KloiZ°°: 
Also, was ich bei meiner Suche nach nem Fully gelernt hab ist,dass du a) bei Lady-Bikes (die du ja für sie anscheinend epxlizit suchst) oft die "schlechtere" Ausstattung hast, als beim vergleichbaren Männer-/Unisex-Modell und dass b) für die von dir genannte Preiskategorie die Ausstattung bei Fullys eh nicht die beste ist (zumindest meiner Wertung nach). Vielleicht doch Herrenmodell und anschließend lieber ein paar wenige Euros in gewünschte Decals investieren, als das optisch schönere Bike zu kaufen und hinterher viele Euros in die Optimierung der Komponenten zu stecken!?!

Um deine Frage nach Haibike zu beantworten: Ich fahre das HaiLife RX Pro (ja, es ist auch ein Lady Bike, damals war ich auch unbedingt auf Lady fixiert, aber nur wegen der vermeintlich besseren Geo...) und bin damit zufrieden... Allerdings hab ich halt das am besten ausgestattete Modell gewählt, was dann (als HT!!) schon bei 1200,- lag...


----------



## bikehaaase (13. Januar 2013)

Hey!

Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike fÃ¼r meine Freundin. Sie ist bisher ein Cube Acid Hardtail in der RahmengrÃ¶Ãe 16" Zoll gefahren, hatte aber irgendwie das GefÃ¼hl, doch sehr aufrecht am Bike zu sitzen. Sie ist 171cm groÃ bei einer SchritthÃ¶he von 79cm.
Also irgendwie sieht die gesamte Sitzposition auch sehr gedrungen aus finde ich. Da ihr das Biken aber doch sehr viel SpaÃ und sie auch ordentliche Fortschritte gemacht hat, mÃ¶chte sie sich jetzt ein Fully kaufen. Nun stellt sich wie immer die Frage: Lady-Bike oder kleines MÃ¤nner-/Unisexbike!?
Was uns/ihr im Moment sehr ins Auge gesprungen ist, ist das Radon Stage Diva (Modell 2012), das es im Moment im Angebot fÃ¼r 949â¬ gibt. Allerdings - und das fÃ¼hrt uns zum Problem - nur mehr in GrÃ¶Ãe 19". Nun zu meiner Frage: Glaubt ihr, dass ihr das 19" Bike auf jeden Fall zu groÃ und unfahrbar ist, oder ob es mit ein paar kleineren Ãnderungen ( z.B. kÃ¼rzerer Vorbau - is ja auch nicht schlecht fÃ¼r die Bergab-Kontrolle) doch passen kÃ¶nnte!?!? Wie gesagt, das alte Bike war in GrÃ¶Ãe 16, wirkte aber doch ein wenig zu klein (meiner Meinung nach..)






Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen!? WÃ¤re sehr nett. 

Danke schon mal


----------



## duc-mo (13. Januar 2013)

Aus der Ferne ist das immer schwer zu sagen, selbst mit Bild, aber ein 16er Rahmen bei 1.71m ist schon relativ klein... Meine Freundin ist ähnlich groß (bei längeren Beinen) und fährt nen 18er Rahmen mit 60er Vorbau, der 90er war ihr zu lang... Auf meinem 20" Slide sieht sie aus, wie auf nem Mostertruck. Nen 19er Rahmen mit 50er Vorbau würde bei euch sicher irgendwie funktionieren, aber dann ist die Überstandhöhe vermutlich zu hoch. Im Gelände kann das schmerzhaft enden... Ich würde ein paar Bikes probefahren und mich an die Rahmengröße rantasten...


----------



## bikehaaase (13. Januar 2013)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort!

Das Problem mit der Überstandshöhe habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Allerdings ist bei den 2013 Modellen (Slide Diva) bei den Überstandshöhen zwischen dem 17" und dem 19" nur 1cm Unterschied, wogegen zwischen 15" und 17" 4cm Unterschied sind... Wäre also in dem Fall auch bei einem neuen 17" Slide Diva etwas "eng im Schritt"..  . Zum Acid 2011 finde ich leider keine Geometrie-Daten mehr. Ich schätze aber, die Geo wird sich zu den neuen Modellen (natürlich die 26er) nicht wahnsinnig groß geändert haben!? Allerdings finde ich zu den Cubes generell keine Angaben bezüglich der Überstandshöhe. Wenn du/einer von euch da mehr weiß als ich, dann immer raus damit 

Wir werden morgen mal zu unserem Händler fahren und das Cube AMS WLS probesitzen. Leider gibt es die Cubes der Damenserie nur mehr bis 17", das heißt, ein 19" Probesitzen gibt es morgen nicht.. Aber ich denke mal, allein die Tatsache, dass es keine 19" gibt, ist ja mal ein Indiz dafür, dass 17" auch groß genug sein müssten, oder!?? Schließlich gibts ja wohl doch noch größere Frauen... 
Ich hätte nur das Angebot sehr gut gefunden zu dem Preis.. Weißt du zufällig, wo man bei Radon Bikes nachschauen kann, wie weit die Rahmen für größere Gabeln freigegeben sind?? Oder konkret, könnte ich im Falle, dass es doch das Slide Diva wird, dort auch eine 120er Gabel einbauen??


----------



## Pretorianer (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo, ich wollte mich hier nur mal schnell einklinken. Ich suche für meine Freundin auch ein Fully. Das Einsatzgebiet ist auf Schotterstraßen/Gelände rauf und teils auf Trails, teils im Gelände wieder runter ^^.
Das leidige Thema: Günstig muss es sein, je günstiger  für eine akzeptable Ausstattung desto besser.
Das Slide Diva sticht da doch sehr herraus (auch wenns schon am Spendierhöschen nagt). Sie ist 162cm groß und hat eine SL von 74 - ich tendiere daher zu dem 17zoller. Sollte soweit richtig sein oder?

Falls jemand alternativen parat hat bin ich über jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## duc-mo (17. Januar 2013)

Ist ne Geschmackssache, ich würde das 15" nicht von vorn herein ausschließen...


----------



## Lateralus (26. Januar 2013)

Tach zusammen, momentan verkaufe ich das Epic meiner Frau. Es findet sich bei Ebay, Suche nach "Specialized Epic Expert Custom M5 26er". Das wäre sicherlich für einige hier, Stichwort viel Ausstatttung und wenig Gewicht und Rahmengröße, relativ interessant. Bei Fragen schickt mir einfach eine PM. Falls nicht erwünschter Hinweis - einfach löschen.


----------



## ronny6666 (26. Januar 2013)

Scott Contessa Fully FX 15 Gold /Grau Rahmenhöhe:M Gabel müste zur überholung zu Rock Shox kosten ca:100 alles original 2008 modell 450 ohne servis , 550 wenn es beim servis war.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Januar 2013)

Und für das Geld machst du dann einen Deutschkurs?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronny6666 (29. Januar 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Und für das Geld machst du dann einen Deutschkurs?!


 sorry, ich bin us bürger und kann leider noch nicht so gut deutsch...sorry das du dich angegriffen fühlst!! ich versuche deinen intoleranz zu mindern....


----------



## Lateralus (29. Januar 2013)

Das konnte sie nicht wissen und es gibt leider sehr sehr viele Deutsche, die noch schlimmer schreiben als Du. Von daher bitte nicht persönlich nehmen.


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2013)

bei näherem betrachten der anderen beiträge von ronny6666 würde ich pfadfinderin recht geben 
nicht vor allem auf die deutsche grammatik bezogen, sondern eher auf den spam  ist wohl ein ziemlich geschäftstüchtiger us-bürger


----------



## ronny6666 (30. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> bei näherem betrachten der anderen beiträge von ronny6666 würde ich pfadfinderin recht geben
> nicht vor allem auf die deutsche grammatik bezogen, sondern eher auf den spam  ist wohl ein ziemlich geschäftstüchtiger us-bürger


um mal aufklärung zu leisten, ja ich hab eien kleinen shop....ist doch ok wenn es legal ist...geh mal auf die seite downhill ochsenkopf,bullhouse...da gibts die besten biks und teile für nen appel und ein ei...
komm doch mal zum biken wenn dir die strecke nicht zu hart ist...


----------



## ronny6666 (30. Januar 2013)

übrigens, entschuldigung angenommen.........danke!!!


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2013)

ronny6666 schrieb:


> um mal aufklärung zu leisten, ja ich hab eien kleinen shop....ist doch ok wenn es legal ist...geh mal auf die seite downhill ochsenkopf,bullhouse...da gibts die besten biks und teile für nen appel und ein ei...



legal... aber...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=427034

man sollt's halt nicht übertreiben, wenn in deiner statistik gar kein anderer beitrag erscheint als "werbeanzeigen", dann kommt das komisch!



ronny6666 schrieb:


> komm doch mal zum biken wenn dir die strecke nicht zu hart ist...



war ich schon und werd es sicher wiederholen, weil die strecke sehr schön und nicht zu hart ist  vielleicht guck ich dann ja auch mal in deinem shop vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlumo (19. Februar 2013)

bikehaaase schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike für meine Freundin. Sie ist bisher ein Cube Acid Hardtail in der Rahmengröße 16" Zoll gefahren, hatte aber irgendwie das Gefühl, doch sehr aufrecht am Bike zu sitzen. Sie ist 171cm groß bei einer Schritthöhe von 79cm.
> Also irgendwie sieht die gesamte Sitzposition auch sehr gedrungen aus finde ich. Da ihr das Biken aber doch sehr viel Spaß und sie auch ordentliche Fortschritte gemacht hat, möchte sie sich jetzt ein Fully kaufen. Nun stellt sich wie immer die Frage: Lady-Bike oder kleines Männer-/Unisexbike!?
> ...



Meine Freundin hat sich bei einer Größe von 168cm das Radon Diva in 19" gekauft. Zwecks aufrechter Sitzposition habe wir den Vorbau noch gegen einen kürzeren getauscht. 
Passt ziemlich gut so.
Ausstattung und Verarbeitung sind für den Preis super!


----------



## duc-mo (19. Februar 2013)

schlumo schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat sich bei einer Größe von 168cm das Radon Diva in 19" gekauft.



Da wird hier über Seiten dazu geraten nicht zu nem Schnäppchen zu greifen wenn die Rahmengröße so daneben ist und dann so ne Antwort... Sowas nennt man dann wohl beratungsresistent


----------



## schlumo (19. Februar 2013)

Wieso beratungsresistent?
Und wieso die Rahmengröße daneben?

Eine Rahmengröße von 19" sagt nicht viel aus.
Vergleich der Oberrohrlänge hat ergeben, dass diese passt. Entspricht eher 18" Herrengröße was wiederum zu 168cm Körpergröße passt.
Nach jetzt schon einigen Kilometern hat sich das voll bestätigt.


----------



## duc-mo (19. Februar 2013)

Ein Damenbike kauft man aber gerade wegen des kürzeren Oberrohrs...


----------



## schlumo (19. Februar 2013)

Wie du meinst.
Kannst es ja anscheinend besser beurteilen als wir, die das Bike hier stehen haben und fahren.


----------



## duc-mo (19. Februar 2013)

Genau so ist es! Vielleicht siehst du es jetzt noch nicht ein, aber in ein paar Monaten kommt die Erleuchtung ganz sicher!


----------



## schlumo (19. Februar 2013)

Und was meinst du soll nicht passen?

Weiter oben hast du von der Überstandshöhe gesprochen, diese ist bei dem Diva sogar noch größer als bei meinem Enduro in 17". Wird also nicht schmerzhaft im Gelände.


----------



## Lateralus (20. Februar 2013)

Natürlich kommt bei 168 cm und 19 Zoll der Verdacht auf, dass das Bike zu gross ist. Würde ich auch sofort annehmen. Vielleicht solltet ihr sie mal vermessen und danach beraten lassen. Das kann eigentlich nur passen, wenn der Rahmen extrem kurz ist.  Auch wenn Du es nicht hören willst.

Und dabei haben wir nur vom Oberrohr gesprochen. Rahmenhöhe und Überstandshöhe fallen auch eher unpassend für 168 cm aus.

Ich fuhr mit 173cm lange 18", danach 17.5" und es war merklich wendiger und angenehmer. Das neue 29er kommt sogar in 15.5" (!!!).


----------



## mw.dd (20. Februar 2013)

schlumo schrieb:


> Wieso beratungsresistent?
> Und wieso die Rahmengröße daneben?
> 
> Eine Rahmengröße von 19" sagt nicht viel aus.
> ...



Kann den Kollegen vor mir nur recht geben. Die Einsicht kommt auch Euch, wahrscheinlich erst in etwas schwierigerem Terrain.

Mir (176/84) wären 592mm OR und 470mm Sitzrohr schon grenzwertig groß.


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2013)

schlumo schrieb:


> Und was meinst du soll nicht passen?
> 
> Weiter oben hast du von der Überstandshöhe gesprochen, diese ist bei dem Diva sogar noch größer als bei meinem Enduro in 17". Wird also nicht schmerzhaft im Gelände.


 
einerseits bin ich bei dem prinzip, ein bike eher nach der oberrohrlänge als nach der rahmenhöhe zu kaufen, voll dabei.
allerdings kann ich das argument mit der reinen überstandshöhe wiederum gar nicht verstehen. klar ist überstandshöhe irgendwie auch wichtig (man sollte schon über dem bike bequem stehen können). andererseits steht man doch üblicherweise nicht über sondern auf dem bike (auf den pedalen) und da ist dann wieder die sitzrohrlänge entscheidend. eine winzige überstandshöhe nutzt gar nix, solange man auf der abfahrt ständig mit dem sattel ins gehege kommt, oder um das zu vermeiden zwanghaft hinter dem sattel hängen muss. 19'' sitzrohr wäre mir persönlich mit 170cm körpergröße in dieser hinsicht zu hoch, selbst wenn die oberrohrlänge passen würde. ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen und behaupten: die sitzrohrlänge ist viel entscheidender als die überstandshöhe (bei selbiger reicht es mir, wenn ich im flachen über den rad stehend 1-2cm luft zwischen oberrohr und mir habe), weil man im zweifel eh nach hinten absteigen sollte oder sonstwie zur seite springen, nur ja nicht nach vorne aufs oberrohr. darüber gab's aber schon einige diskussionen, daher zu betonen: persönliche ansicht 

klar: wenn man den sattel eh nicht runter macht, ist das wurscht. da ich nicht weiß, wie deine freundin das handhabt, bzw. was ihr fahrt, ist das daher auch nicht speziell auf dich gemünzt. 
-> einfach als grundlegenden hinweis zu verstehen.

@_mw.dd_
lange oberrohrlänge würde ich jetzt schon eher einsehen. ich fahre z.b. sehr glücklich ein onone 456 mit 600mm eff. oberrohrlänge und 30mm vorbau (reach ist nicht ganz so krass, wie es sich anhört, da der sitzwinkel an dem bike recht flach ist, und ich noch zusätzlich einen 2° winkelsteuersatz drin habe, aber trotzdem noch relativ lang.)
das radl ist zwar "noch" mein tourenbike, wird aber durchaus für technisches gelände eingesetzt und im frühjahr zum alpen-stolperrad umgebaut, weil ich's so gerne mag 
ar$ch über kassette wird eh überbewertet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (20. Februar 2013)

OT on:



scylla schrieb:


> ich fahre z.b. sehr glücklich ein onone 456 mit 600mm eff. oberrohrlänge und 30mm vorbau (reach ist nicht ganz so krass, wie es sich anhört, da der sitzwinkel an dem bike recht flach ist, und ich noch zusätzlich einen 2° winkelsteuersatz drin habe, aber trotzdem noch relativ lang.)



Sorry, aber das interessiert mich einfach... Du fährst am HT echt mit 64° Lenkwinkel oder ist der anders rum eingebaut???


----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> OT on:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, aber das interessiert mich einfach... Du fährst am HT echt mit 64° Lenkwinkel oder ist der anders rum eingebaut???



jup, natürlich sorum eingebaut, dass es flacher wird. ist geil


----------



## duc-mo (21. Februar 2013)

Häftig! Hast du den Angleset direkt verbaut oder bist du vorher mit den eh schon flachen 66° gefahren und hast festgestellt das es dir nicht paßt?


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2013)

... vielleicht sollten wir eher wieder in den fr-ht-tech-thread umziehen, ich antworte dir mal dort


----------

